
Hackers For Hire - Ed Sperling - Tech Talk - Forbes - jgv
http://blogs.forbes.com/edsperling/2010/12/13/hackers-for-hire/
======
fooandbarify
The introduction is only slightly better than the article last week about the
programming language called "open source code". I'm glad I kept reading,
though - the interviewee did a good job despite some really stupid questions.

